# Abnormal/ elevated calcium score



## 01029287

I need help in finding the icd-9 code for this.  My doctor said use 414.00.  But this didnt work we have a denial.  Last year someone told us it was 793.99- that wasnt right either.  Help!!!  Thanks in advance..........


----------



## deeva456

what CPT are you coding? If it is the scan itself, check with Medicare if there is an LCD list for the scan. Unfortunately there isn't a dx for abnormal calcium score.  I've had to look for this dx and didnt find anything.

good luck, 

Dolores


----------



## 01029287

Thanks for getting back with me.  I've used it for  a nuc and for a cath.  Checking with mcr for lcd is a good idea.


----------

